

Did anyone realise, that it had been time 1400000000? - IvanK_net

It was a time 1400000000 on 13. of May 2014. But nobody wrote about it in any IT news source I know. There are lots of fireworks on New Year&#x27;s Eve, but nobody is celebrating that magical Unix time, though it happens just once in 3.17 years. Well, I wish you a happy new hundred of millions of seconds :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.currenttimestamp.com&#x2F;
======
gballan
Yep:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7738394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7738394)

~~~
IvanK_net
wow, thanks! :)

------
fhars
0x53724e00 doesn't look too magical...

Call me again at

    
    
        $ LANG=C date -u -d `printf "@%d\n" 0x60000000`
        Thu Jan 14 08:25:36 UTC 2021

